
Red Light Progress Bar - shawndumas
http://thereifixedit.com/2010/05/07/epic-kludge-photo-red-light-progress-bar/
======
seanmcdonnell
Traffic lights in Bangkok have numerical count downs - not as elegant but
still awesome.

I think they're actually more beneficial on green lights.

